# A Tale of Six Slings by Moses



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been to the dark side, and may still be there. I saw an SPS floating in the cloud that had a proud provenance and drove the price to the clouds
as well in a bid to own it!
It arrived as expected with the type of wear and use that such a sling should have. However, against the advice of nearly everyone, including the SlingGods themselves, I chose a road less traveled to a crushing defeat to my makery ego by believing I could remake it, or make it better..ish in a restored sort of way. 
I'll save you the time of reliving this horror through my words. I really just want to apologise to all of The Forum members who advised me and to this hardcore SPS fans that may feel a little sick to the stomach. 
It is likely I will donate it to a retreat for the ill-tempered as a tax write-off. 
1. Ripped of original grips to Epoxy back on over a green g10 liner. Dumb idea in so many ways.
2. Forget the grips and epoxy on some board stock white oak for scales. Cutting the blanks, snap, this is #$? cheap Poplar boardstock??
3. Cool! I found laminated clip- board from 1981 highschool woodshop class. Almost done with cutting scales and l, Snap!!, broke a scale and no mas again!! Now I know why I got a B- on it. Deleted all photos as I then tossed this disaster into a drawer.
4. Took it out and figured it was time to just epoxy board stock Maple and grind away until I found and SPS sort of sling underneath. As if Jim Harris commanded it himself, my dog Ollie nabbed it off the bench one day and left a near crushing defeat on one of the fork tips. This sling was history by my skill-set.
5. Without the Wise, Sage advice of the one and only Dan Hood, "yer gonna have to sand the hell out of that". I may not be here retelling this very tale.
6. This Faux-SPS will live on to one day write it own fortune and as a stark reminder of tales that should be left untold. I now imagine thousands and thousands of shots have hit a target through these very forks, with thousands more to go!
The photos seems to speak for themselves, with the added bonus of an SPS once owned by Michael MJ McClure who welcomed me to the forum and the joy of the SPS.

Please don't try this at home!

Just Shoot It! 
MM





























































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Not quite a cluster thingy, though you came perilously close, but then you did manage to scrape together a win at the end.

Kudos!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Mo. You should be sent off to the corner somewhere and left to contemplate your...

Though - came out nice.  Mo-customized.

You could probably glue up the G10 scales sans core to make another. Or send them my way.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I was one that said "just shoot it" but you've breathed new life into that baby. 
You did a really nice job on it my friend. 
(But now you can't drop it and get away with it! lol!!)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Should send it to Jim Harris and he can re scale it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

rosco said:


> Not quite a cluster thingy, though you came perilously close, but then you did manage to scrape together a win at the end.
> 
> Kudos!


Thanks Rosco. I'll likely shoot this one after the sun goes down, for my own benefit!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> Mo. You should be sent off to the corner somewhere and left to contemplate your...
> 
> Though - came out nice.  Mo-customized.
> 
> You could probably glue up the G10 scales sans core to make another. Or send them my way.


If only those scales were G10 and not rubber I may have pulled it off during round one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I was one that said "just shoot it" but you've breathed new life into that baby.
> You did a really nice job on it my friend.
> (But now you can't drop it and get away with it! lol!!)


I know, I know. Maybe I'll dip the whole thing in Liquid Tool and see how she comes out?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cjw said:


> Should send it to Jim Harris and he can re scale it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup. There is a thought! Actually, I need to honor Mr. Harris and order up a special sling to remind me of my erroneous ways. My fix-n-fuss days are long behind me!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Well, we told you so....

But you really did an admirable job considering the setbacks


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice work, Moses.

I wander if Jim has any scaled down for sale...at maybe 85% or 90% of scale?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Well, we told you so....
> 
> But you really did an admirable job considering the setbacks


I can take it SD, I have to take it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Nice work, Moses.
> 
> I wander if Jim has any scaled down for sale...at maybe 85% or 90% of scale?


And right there Mako I think that is the answer. It is a steel-core, and it is a pinch smaller than the newer Birch SPS shown with it, was...is...still is.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice re-do Bud! Lotta work but the end result shines!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Flatband said:


> Nice re-do Bud! Lotta work but the end result shines!


Aww geez Flats.....nice words from a legend! Yes indeed, she shoots after all! MM

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't care what anyone says Mo, you're a mad scientist and bespoke slingshot modifier of the highest caliber in my book.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> I don't care what anyone says Mo, you're a mad scientist and bespoke slingshot modifier of the highest caliber in my book.


Nerd I am both touched and disconcered as well. But of course all of this will be a fading memory as soon as I hit the center dot by my 3rd shot!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Such a pity. I have to believe Epsom salt could have prevented this tragedy. Dissolve 2 cups in a hot bath and let the salt just suck all those crazy ideas right out into the water. You have to submerge your head for a good deal of the time; I use a snorkel. The baths have proven especially helpful when I've accidentally run short of reality meds a week before my scheduled visit with Dr. Happy.

And oatmeal. You need to start eating a lot more oatmeal Mo, with prunes in it. It's time my friend.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Such a pity. I have to believe Epsom salt could have prevented this tragedy. Dissolve 2 cups in a hot bath and let the salt just suck all those crazy ideas right out into the water. You have to submerge your head for a good deal of the time; I use a snorkel. The baths have proven especially helpful when I've accidentally run short of reality meds a week before my scheduled visit with Dr. Happy.
> 
> And oatmeal. You need to start eating a lot more oatmeal Mo, with prunes in it. It's time my friend.


So you feel my pain then?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Felt it, dealt it, smelt it, & helt it; I'm none the worse for wear amigo. What I've done to some natural forks may be prosecutable in the Hague. You, however, made a good save...

Wave to me from Heaven, won't you?


----------

